# Hairless Rat & Cuts



## Arianna27 (May 6, 2011)

I've owned my hairless rat for close to a year now, and have had to nurse cuts and scrapes before. However, recently, I saw a gash from just below his left eye, almost to his nose. I assume it's from a small scrap between him and another of my rats when I wasn't home. They don't fight often, but now and then it will happen.

Anyway, the cut had already scabbed over, and was healing well. The next day, it was open and bleeding. Nothing too bad though, and after dabbing it dry with a cotton ball and adding some neosporin I thought it would be fine. Lately I've been noticing him itching at it with his back paw, or one of his front paws when he cleans his face. As a result, the cut has become much larger, and looks like an awful gash.

I've been dabbing it dry and covering it with neosporin a couple times daily (which he doesn't like, I'm sure the cut is painful at this point), but he keeps breaking the scabs. It's dark red, no pus or anything so I don't think it's infected, but I'm worried. He's had the cut for about four days now, and it only seems to be getting larger. Should I be concerned? And if not, is their anything more I can do?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you take a pic and post it? It may not just be a cut but we'd have to see a pic to help you determine that. Have you trimmed his hind nails on that side at least?


----------



## Arianna27 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry for the bad cam quality! This is how the cut looks now that I'm home from work.

It's starting to look a lot better (as bad as it looks now), and yes I have trimmed his nails with a file. I just put more neosporin on it, so hopefully it will stay scabbed over and start to shrink again. It's 3x the size it was when he first got it, and I feel awful. He doesn't seem to be as bothered by it today though, and he's as energetic and playful as always. Now if I can just keep him from breaking the scab again.

As always, any advice is greatly appreciated, by both me and the rattie boys!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So he rubs and scratches at it? It must be itchy, so you might want to consider infant liquid ibuprofen, its an anti-inflammatory and a pain killer. Unless you have metacam on hand? Most people don't. But if you stop the itch/discomfort, maybe you can stop the scratch and re-opening of it, and it will finally heal.


----------



## Arianna27 (May 6, 2011)

I think I do have some infant liquid ibuprofen actually! If not I'll pick some up after work. Thank you!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Arianna27 said:


> I think I do have some infant liquid ibuprofen actually! If not I'll pick some up after work. Thank you!


he looks just like my rescue boy Rhesus, less the dark eyes...same big broad head


----------



## Arianna27 (May 6, 2011)

Aw how cute! My boy Boots was a rescue too, living with a foster family before his adoption. He's plump and smooth, people just love to see him. Hairless rats are such a pleasure to handel.  Cute, and playful.


----------

